# 01312016 blackwater attempt # 36



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Here we go again. The wife sends me prayers every hunt. Waiting on one now. Maybe today is the day. Let's see what happens.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife does as well. Most of us here are so blessed qith good women!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and good luck

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a nice morning. Feeling good so far. No deer yet but the woods are awake. I heard that wierd scream again that I heard a couple months ago. It was about 0530 shortly after I got in my stand. Still dark. It's a loud scream that almost sounds like a young kid or young girl screaming. Hard to explain. It was very loud and was in the woods straight south of me. Pretty close then started moving west. I heard a bunch of coyotes sounding off shortly before this but this noise was definitely not a coyote. Very strange. 

And I just had 2 does slip across one of the lanes in front of me as I'm typing this about 280 yards so hopefully they keep moving. 

Good luck all!!


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Just had 2 does come running up on me.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

FishinSpot said:


> It's a nice morning. Feeling good so far. No deer yet but the woods are awake. I heard that wierd scream again that I heard a couple months ago. It was about 0530 shortly after I got in my stand. Still dark. It's a loud scream that almost sounds like a young kid or young girl screaming. Hard to explain. It was very loud and was in the woods straight south of me. Pretty close then started moving west. I heard a bunch of coyotes sounding off shortly before this but this noise was definitely not a coyote. Very strange.
> 
> And I just had 2 does slip across one of the lanes in front of me as I'm typing this about 280 yards so hopefully they keep moving.
> 
> Good luck all!!


I have heard this scream too, like a 13 yr old girl screaming bloody murder, been told panther, maybe bobcat, who knows but it is freaky especially in the dark.
A fox can also make some crazy sounds.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

No followers


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sitting in a blind in the thick stuff this morning, had five cross yesterday morning, hoping for a shooter..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> I have heard this scream too, like a 13 yr old girl screaming bloody murder, been told panther, maybe bobcat, who knows but it is freaky especially in the dark.
> A fox can also make some crazy sounds.


Bobcat.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Up at BW too. Brother is down the rd. Dang wind is kinda out of the east now, not so much south.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Had 2 more does come by then buck stepped out about 150. Tok the shot he reacted like he was hit. Ran towards me and Stopped in small thicket 60 out and did not come out. Then another doe came in.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Gonna sit till about 10


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Little spike came by


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

pirate said:


> Gonna sit till about 10


We saw 6 between 9 and 10:30 yesterday.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Another doe


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice. I haven't seen anymore yet. I have seen a very large bobcat up here several times in the past. Maybe it was him. Wish he would come out so I can get a shot on him. I'd be worried about a mount though. Have you seen some of those bobcat mounts!!!! Dayuum!!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sitting it out this morning. Any temps above 50 in the morning and the skeeters are hell where I hunt. Next weekend looking real good though.

Post up some buck pics! Seems like a slow January this year.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I shouldn't have, but I slept in this morning. I haven't slept passed 5:30 in almost 3 weeks. Needed a break.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Another doe


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

If it was doe season you'd be set Pirate!!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cow horn spike just slipped through


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow more does and shot at another buck chasing them.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

pirate said:


> Wow more does and shot at another buck chasing them.


I'd sit there all day.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

FishinSpot said:


> It's a nice morning. Feeling good so far. No deer yet but the woods are awake. I heard that wierd scream again that I heard a couple months ago. It was about 0530 shortly after I got in my stand. Still dark. It's a loud scream that almost sounds like a young kid or young girl screaming. Hard to explain. It was very loud and was in the woods straight south of me. Pretty close then started moving west. I heard a bunch of coyotes sounding off shortly before this but this noise was definitely not a coyote. Very strange.
> 
> And I just had 2 does slip across one of the lanes in front of me as I'm typing this about 280 yards so hopefully they keep moving.
> 
> Good luck all!!





jcoss15 said:


> I have heard this scream too, like a 13 yr old girl screaming bloody murder, been told panther, maybe bobcat, who knows but it is freaky especially in the dark.
> A fox can also make some crazy sounds.


Those screams you heard are generally a mountain lion/cougar or a bobcat... Foxes when they scream or get in a fight kind of sound like a mixed between a raccoon and a dog. You will hear the deep bellow growls that a raccoon makes but then the squeals and barks of a dog. I called in a fox a few months ago and he screamed and growled when he came on stand. I wish I had a video camera to record it.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

pirate said:


> Wow more does and shot at another buck chasing them.


Missed? I would get down and make sure you didn't fill your limit lol


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Giving it an hour


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Btw yesterday I was on the BW facebook page and apparently yesterday North of Hwy 4 there have been a lot of Mr Geen Jeans. Guy was talking about how he almost got a ticket for forgetting his quota and another saw about 5 vehicles heading North. Make sure y'all have everything before leaving.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Btw yesterday I was on the BW facebook page and apparently yesterday North of Hwy 4 there have been a lot of Mr Geen Jeans. Guy was talking about how he almost got a ticket for forgetting his quota and another saw about 5 vehicles heading North. Make sure y'all have everything before leaving.


Heard they were hitting that dog area hard...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing but turkeys this morning for me.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Seen five does so far...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

FishinSpot said:


> It's a nice morning. Feeling good so far. No deer yet but the woods are awake. *I heard that wierd scream again that I heard a couple months ago. It was about 0530 shortly after I got in my stand. Still dark. It's a loud scream that almost sounds like a young kid or young girl screaming.* Hard to explain. It was very loud and was in the woods straight south of me. Pretty close then started moving west. I heard a bunch of coyotes sounding off shortly before this but this noise was definitely not a coyote. Very strange.
> 
> And I just had 2 does slip across one of the lanes in front of me as I'm typing this about 280 yards so hopefully they keep moving.
> 
> Good luck all!!


It was probably Espo. I bet he was walking to his stand and got a face full of spider web. It was a big one like this one.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Rickpcfl said:


> It was probably Espo. I bet he was walking to his stand and got a face full of spider web. It was a big one like this one.


Get that sh$t out of hear dangit. I will be walking to the stand with a dang spotlight the next week. I will be freaking paranoid for the next week... Ughh going to go by my a Barrett now and tote through the woods just for that bastard.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Heard they were hitting that dog area hard...


I can see that I am sure there are a lot of under size deer that are shot.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I can see that I am sure there are a lot of under size deer that are shot.


Well as long as they tote a kid with them, they can get away with shooting anything over 5"...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Well as long as they tote a kid with them, they can get away with shooting anything over 5"...


Well hell I didn't know that....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Well hell I didn't know that....


Kids under the age of 16 can shoot any buck over 5"


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Kids under the age of 16 can shoot any buck over 5"


Well I guess I never looked into that because I haven't taken a youth yet. Good to know.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do y'all have the resolution down on your phone, or am I doing something wrong? I can't post decent photos on tapntalk, without cropping them down to very little.

It keeps telling me file is to big.

Oh yea, good luck


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Btw yesterday I was on the BW facebook page and apparently yesterday North of Hwy 4 there have been a lot of Mr Geen Jeans. Guy was talking about how he almost got a ticket for forgetting his quota and another saw about 5 vehicles heading North. Make sure y'all have everything before leaving.


What's the BW Facebook page? I can't seem to exactly locate one. 

Pirate you are killing it this morning!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> What's the BW Facebook page? I can't seem to exactly locate one.
> 
> Pirate you are killing it this morning!


Blackwater state forest outdoorsman I believe... I got kicked out because the dude who runs it didn't like when I took a picture of him man driving Norman riley, and shooting across a paved road with a rifle...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Blackwater state forest outdoorsman I believe... I got kicked out because the dude who runs it didn't like when I took a picture of him man driving Norman riley, and shooting across a paved road with a rifle...


I have almost been kicked of to..... My thoughts are you post a deer that is not legal well expect someone to say something lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I have almost been kicked of to..... My thoughts are you post a deer that is not legal well expect someone to say something lol


Yeah... they don't like me. Surprised I'm still on the Eglin page.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Must have missed both of em!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

What's the profile pic? I'm not seeing one with that name. Is it black water hunting club? Knowing the profile pic will help a lot. Thanks


On another note.... Where you at Pirate???


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

deersniper270 said:


> What's the profile pic? I'm not seeing one with that name. Is it black water hunting club? Knowing the profile pic will help a lot. Thanks
> 
> 
> On another note.... Where you at Pirate???


Here you go and Pirate you are on the clock.....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

pirate said:


> Had 2 more does come by then buck stepped out about 150. Tok the shot he reacted like he was hit. Ran towards me and Stopped in small thicket 60 out and did not come out. Then another doe came in.





pirate said:


> Wow more does and shot at another buck chasing them.


:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fox bark, coyotes yip, owls hoot, bobcats purr. Y'all heard a screech owl


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Fox bark, coyotes yip, owls hoot, bobcats purr. Y'all heard a screech owl


I will bet this is what they are talking about with the type of scream being bloody murder. I have heard this scream once when moving in on some coyotes and scarred me half to death.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Not looking good..... Must have been shooting < .30 cal bullets!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Throw the flag !


Sent from my iPhone using TapatalkDouble fowl


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He probably dragging 2 out...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> He probably dragging 2 out...


With one hand! J/k, hopefully he dragging a mule out!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope he isn't way back in the woods like a mile dragging one out.... Joker might have a heart attack. I know I would lol


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Anybody done a 10-4 check on pirate? That was a lot of chatter earlier then nothing...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Anybody know where he was? Private or Blackwater? We were just talking too about how it's been a while.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know this guy or have a contact number?


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ohhh damn...not another one of these "I can't find it" threads. Staying tuned for pics.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

It's been over 6 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> It's been over 6 hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes I have great signal in the tree and nothing on the ground... it has been too long though.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This might be his#.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/lost-female-husky-tan-gulf-breeze-area-56864/


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Sometimes I have great signal in the tree and nothing on the ground... it has been too long though.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

I just called that number and he is fine and safe at the house. His phone died on him and didn't have a charger. I'm sure he will post an update when he gets a chane. The good news, he's safe and accounted for.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry guys my phone went dead it happened to be an 11 inch cowhorn. The second One I grazed but never found it.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Safe and sound is all that matters.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Good you are alright....think it's pretty awesome folks on here are willing to look for someone they don't even know, a lot of character here


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was giving you until 8 and calling that number. Tried to give the benefit of the doubt that you could take care of yourself. Glad you're alright! And congrats on the buck!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> I was giving you until 8 and calling that number. Tried to give the benefit of the doubt that you could take care of yourself. Glad you're alright! And congrats on the buck!



Ditto


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

Glad you are okay man. Been waiting to hear from you all day lol


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good looking out, boys.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We still need a picture

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I will bet this is what they are talking about with the type of scream being bloody murder. I have heard this scream once when moving in on some coyotes and scarred me half to death.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxo8X5uIWRE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YC1Odv-FrY



Sounded exactly like that top video. Was screaming loud and it was close. It was still fairly dark so it was making the hair in the back on my neck stand up. Never hard anything like it before.


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> I'm sitting in a blind in the thick stuff this morning, had five cross yesterday morning, hoping for a shooter..


 If the water wasn't so high I would swear I know where this is on Escambia LOL but they would be swimming across that road right now..


----------

